# TiVo Mini with loose power plug



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I just picked up a Mini for my mom this weekend and noticed the power cord is loose. The plug doesn't sit flush on the back of the Mini and you can actually move it in and out without unplugging it. There is a noticable gap where the power cord stops and the back the of Mini. Are they all like this or did I get a bad one?

It works, but I am concerned with how it looks since it looks like the plug should be a flush fit.


----------



## LJP (Aug 6, 2010)

My two Minis that came last week also have the loose fitting power cable...interesting!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I stopped by Best Buy but they were out to see if another one was like that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine fits good. But it's relatively old. Maybe this is a recent change? Or a bad batch?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Mine fits good. But it's relatively old. Maybe this is a recent change? Or a bad batch?


My older one fits snugly, but the other three I ordered with my Roamio Pro are loose. I fear they may come unplugged since I have my Minis mounted on the back of my TV's.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

I've got the same thing going on with my new Mini, while my old Mini power plug fits snugly. The loose power cord can be easily pulled out, which is kinda frustrating if you're watching something. I'm on the phone w/TiVo right now to try the easy fix first (new power cord). They're now aware of this issue, and have looked at this thread. I'll let you know if the replacement cord solves the problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Fist of Death said:


> I've got the same thing going on with my new Mini, while my old Mini power plug fits snugly. The loose power cord can be easily pulled out, which is kinda frustrating if you're watching something. I'm on the phone w/TiVo right now to try the easy fix first (new power cord). They're now aware of this issue, and have looked at this thread. I'll let you know if the replacement cord solves the problem.


Since you have two you should try the old plug with the new Mini and see if it fits snug. If it does then you know it's the plug. If not then it's the port on the Mini itself.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I attached a pic in the first post to show what it looks like. This is all the way in.


----------



## AdamfromChi (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm having the same problem with my TiVo Mini that arrived yesterday, from Amazon. I e-mailed TiVo and their response was that they don't have replacement power cords, are currently out of stock of new Minis, and that I should return the unit to Amazon. This sounds a little silly since it seems like a simple fix and it sounds like it's not an uncommon problem on newer units - the replacement from Amazon might be the same way, and I'd have to go through the trouble of setting it up and buying lifetime service all over again. Has anyone had any luck in resolving this?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Right now waiting to see if the replacement cord for Fist of Death fixes it.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

My power plug looks the same as the pic in the 1st post. Yes you can wiggle the plug side to side, but the female side of the Mini has a secure grip on it; there is some inertia to overcome if you try to pull it out. It's not about to just fall out. There is nothing wrong imho.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

I have the same problem and occasionally the power cable comes off.

Tivo has consistently disappointed me in quality of their hardware and software. Unfortunately I have invested way too much in Tivo. (not that there is much competition out there.)


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Just received one from Amazon today. It's not the cord/plug that's loose, it's the power jack in the unit that moves around. I would try and live with it, but my box was stuck on powering up message, so sending back for a replacement.

Edit: Amazon replacement has same issue...


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

AdamNJ said:


> My power plug looks the same as the pic in the 1st post. Yes you can wiggle the plug side to side, but the female side of the Mini has a secure grip on it; there is some inertia to overcome if you try to pull it out. It's not about to just fall out. There is nothing wrong imho.


Agreed. There is some wiggle side-to-side on both of my recent Mini's but there is inertia to overcome in order to pull it out.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Both of my minis are probably first batch and both have always been loose. It's a horrendous design. Reminds me of a laptop I have that the dog pulled off the table and bent the power connection.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

AdamfromChi said:


> I'm having the same problem with my TiVo Mini that arrived yesterday, from Amazon. I e-mailed TiVo and their response was that they don't have replacement power cords, are currently out of stock of new Minis, and that I should return the unit to Amazon. This sounds a little silly since it seems like a simple fix and it sounds like it's not an uncommon problem on newer units - the replacement from Amazon might be the same way, and I'd have to go through the trouble of setting it up and buying lifetime service all over again. Has anyone had any luck in resolving this?


It's not just newer units. I wonder if the mini could be opened and a real cord attached giving a design that should have been done in the first place.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> I just picked up a Mini for my mom this weekend and noticed the power cord is loose. The plug doesn't sit flush on the back of the Mini and you can actually move it in and out without unplugging it. There is a noticable gap where the power cord stops and the back the of Mini. Are they all like this or did I get a bad one?
> 
> It works, but I am concerned with how it looks since it looks like the plug should be a flush fit.


And because of that gap the user doesn't know how far to try to push the cord in. The first time you do ... " you gotta be kidding me! " runs through your head. I suppose we could wrap the plug with duct tape until it was positive.


----------



## dkoz (Dec 28, 2013)

The power plug on my new Mini also does not fit snuggly, although it hasn't fallen out yet. When I first got it I thought for sure I was inserting wrong, as I have never seen such a thing on another consumer electronics device. 

Not a biggie, but surprising to see.


----------



## sldozier (Aug 7, 2005)

New Tivo user here: Glad I found this thread. I thought it was a little strange that the power plug didn't seem like it was securely attached on the mini, but I brushed it off and kept moving as I was in setup mode. I just purchase mines yesterday.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I am not worried about it falling out. Its the reboots if you touch the unit to move it or dust etc. I am seriously thinking abot wrapping some strips of duct tape around the metal end to get snug to the plastic opening.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've had no issues with my two launch TiVo Minis. The power cord is snug on both. So they must have changed suppliers or something later on to cause this issue. I can move my units around and the power cord will not accidentally come out. I would certainly be ticked off if it did though.

I moved one around recently to make room for an XBOne. I moved it back and forth and the power cord was still connected. Although I did need to eventually disconnect it to move it to a different shelf. But the entire time moving it around and even having it hang vertically, it stayed powered up.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I've had no issues with my two launch TiVo Minis. The power cord is snug on both. So they must have changed suppliers or something later on to cause this issue. I can move my units around and the power cord will not accidentally come out. I would certainly be ticked off if it did though.
> 
> I moved one around recently to make room for an XBOne. I moved it back and forth and the power cord was still connected. Although I did need to eventually disconnect it to move it to a different shelf. But the entire time moving it around and even having it hang vertically, it stayed powered up.


I have the power plug issue of it looking like it may come out but I and my home cleaner have moved the Mini many times, never had a re-boot, just checked and the unit been up for 15 days now. (the MoCA interface gives one the up time)


----------



## Headford (Aug 28, 2013)

Just received new Mini directly from TiVo. Power plug doesn't go all the way in (kept pressing thinking I was doing something wrong in only being able to press the plug halfway in) and the fit is not "snug" as you would expect with a power plug. It is loose and jiggly to the touch. Works though (for now) -- go figure.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

Yep I received two minis and both power plugs are extremely loose. The plastic on one of the minis is also loose. The top and bottom feel loose and wiggle when you press on the top. I tried to find screws to tighten the top and bottom but it appears the unit is sealed.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

mjcxp said:


> Yep I received two minis and both power plugs are extremely loose. The plastic on one of the minis is also loose. The top and bottom feel loose and wiggle when you press on the top. I tried to find screws to tighten the top and bottom but it appears the unit is sealed.


I'd bet the screws are under the rubber feet. My Sling solo was designed that way.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Both of my TiVo Mini's exhibit this behavior, at first I thought it had gotten lose due to my constant moving of the Mini between my Office and Bedroom, but the brand new unopened Mini had the same exact issue.


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

Fist of Death said:


> I've got the same thing going on with my new Mini, while my old Mini power plug fits snugly. The loose power cord can be easily pulled out, which is kinda frustrating if you're watching something. I'm on the phone w/TiVo right now to try the easy fix first (new power cord). They're now aware of this issue, and have looked at this thread. I'll let you know if the replacement cord solves the problem.


Solve the problem?? Anybody else complain to Tivo? What did Tivo do about problem, if anything? My new Mini also has non-snug fitting power plug.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hmm. My two launch Minis are fine. But even the one they gave me for free a few months ago has a snug fitting power cord. I only know that I can move the minis around and the power cable will not come out without me pulling on it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ohmark said:


> Solve the problem?? Anybody else complain to Tivo? What did Tivo do about problem, if anything? My new Mini also has non-snug fitting power plug.


I just got a new Mini and the box color was different and on this Mini the power plug fits correctly so TiVo must have changed some things in the Mini from the original launch when I got my first Mini with the loose power connector.


----------

